# New Photographer



## vandyck (Oct 8, 2008)

I am getting myself off the ground here in San Antonio, TX.  I know that I do things a little different but I don't use a studio at all.  I find that natural light is pure, simple, and beautiful. My site is up and working but please take a moment and help me with any suggestions you might have.  I am open and ready to receive criticism.  Thank you.

stacy VanDyck Photography


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Stacy.

I had a look at your site and it looks pretty good.  The color scheme isn't appealing to me, but if you (and your clients) like it, then that's OK.

One thing I would suggest, would be to make the images in your gallery bigger.  They are too small to really get a look at.  They don't have to be huge, maybe 400-600 pixels.  Some of them are great, but you don't get that 'wow' factor with such small images.


----------

